# =Dont Starve=



## OldShatterhand (6. Februar 2013)

Don`t Starve
Die Abenteuer-Überlebenssimulation




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Don't Starve | Survive! Collect! Attack!


Noch kein Thread zu dieser Perle? Verbrechen. 

Bei Dont Starve handelt es sich um ein Spiel, in welchem man Materialen sammeln, Erkunden, bauen, forschen, Entwickeln, kochen und kämpfen muss. Neben einer Energieanzeige hat man hier auch eine für seinen Magen - wobei Verhungern nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten ist, zu sterben.

Zu Beginn ist man ausgerüstet mit - nichts. Man findet und sammelt erstmal alles. Holz, Gras, Steine - man stellt sich Äxte und Spitzhacken her, sammelt Karotten und Beeren ein und muss Nachts ein Feuer machen, denn der _Grue_, ein unheimliches (im dunklen lauerndes) Monster tötet den Spieler sonst. So gilt es später auch Attacken von wütenden Hunderudeln abzuwehren, wozu sich Holzschutzweste und Speer bestens eignen. Aber solcherlei Dinge müssen erst an der Wissenschaftsmaschine erforscht werden. Je länger der Spieler überlebt, desto schwieriger wird das Spiel - allerdings kann man weitere Charaktere freischalten, die spezielle Fähigkeiten haben, welche das Überleben vereinfachen.

Es kostet knapp 12€ auf steam, man erhält allerdings *zwei Keys* für den Preis. Teilt man sich die Kosten also mit einem Freund, kommt man für dieses tolle Spiel sehr günstig weg. Es befindet sich zwar noch in der Betaphase, ist aber erstaunlich gut spielbar. Hab keine nennenswerten Bugs bemerkt bisher.

Jetzt auch auf goodoldgames erhältlich: http://www.gog.com/gamecard/dont_starve




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Februar 2013)

Get started: Für Anfänger. Ein kleiner Beginner-Guide für die ersten zwei Tage.

*Campfire.*   Ein solches müsst ihr errichten, sobald die Dämmerung hereinbricht,   denn die Dunkelheit tötet den Spieler. Man sollte also lieber früh als   spät damit anfangen. Es kostet euch 3x *Grass* und 2x *Logs*.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Flint.*   Feuersteine sind mit das wichtigsten Element in Dont Starve, eine   Ressource die sich nicht erneuert. Sammelt was ihr kriegen könnt, und   habt immer 2-3 im Inventar dabei. Feuersteine liegen herum, oder können   später mit einer Spitzhacke aus großen Felsen gebrochen werden.

*Axt.* Das erste Werkzeug, das ihr euch herstellen werdet. Wird benutzt um Bäume zu fällen, und *Logs* zu gewinnen. Diese wiederrum braucht ihr für euer *Campfire*. Zur Herstellung einer Axt braucht ihr 1x *Twigs* und 1x *Flint*.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Grass*. Ebenfalls wichtig, braucht ihr für euer Feuer. Sammelt soviel ihr könnt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Sapling*.  Von diesen dürren Bäumchen bekommt ihr die *Twigs*, welche ihr für  eure Axt braucht. Grass und Saplings sind nachwachsende Ressourcen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Beeren*, *Karotten* und *Hasen*:   Müssen nicht zwingend an Tag 1 gesammelt werden, aber falls ihr davon   etwas findet, nehmt es schon mal mit. Beerensträucher erntet man  einfach  ab, sie wachsen nach. Später, wenn man eine Schaufel hat, kann  man die  Sträucher auch ausgraben und umpflanzen. Karotten stecken in  der Erde.  Die Hasen zu fangen ist etwas kniffliger, da sie schneller  sind als ihr.  Nähert euch immer vom Loch aus dem Hasen. Normal  ist gut zu  erkennen, welcher Hase zu welchem Loch gehört. Auf diesem  Weg muss er an  euch vorbeilaufen. Einfach auf Angriff klicken, dann  wird Wilson ihn  mit der Axt erschlagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dies waren die wichtigsten Schritte und Ressourcen, die ihr für den  Start braucht. An Tag 2 oder 3 solltet ihr dann Rocks sammeln bzw aus  Felsen brechen, um eine *Fire Pit* zu bauen - dies ist eine  Feuerstelle mit einem Steinring, die ihr immer wieder benutzen könnt,  auch nachdem das Feuer erloschen ist. Einfach Holz, Grass oder anderes  brennbares Material nachlegen. Eine Fire Pit kostet euch 10x Rocks und  2x Logs.
Viel Glück!


----------



## Hawkins (6. Februar 2013)

Leider werden so kleine Indiegames selten von den großen Magazinen getestet. Don't Starve ist ein richtig gutes Game!. Wie oben geschrieben noch in der Beta und die Entwickler bringen regelmäßig neue Sachen ins Game.


----------



## zakuma (6. Februar 2013)

So habe es mal gekauft für meine Freundin und mich gibt es ein multiplayer?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Februar 2013)

Multiplayer gibt es leider nicht und ist auch bislang nicht geplant.

Das Spiel ist super. Zu Beginn muss man erst ein paar mal sterben, bis man merkt, wie sich die Umgebung verhält. Wenn man aber ersteinmal plötzlich von aus den Boden schießenden Tentakeln erschlagen wurde oder nicht rechtzeitig ein Feuer gemacht hat, dann hat man schnell den Dreh raus und weiß, worauf es ankommt. Überraschungen gibt es aber trotzdem immer wieder.

Bislang habe ich es aber noch nicht über Tag 16 hinaus geschafft. Und ein kleiner Hinweis: schaltet nicht die Steam-Cloud für das Spiel ab, wenn ihr sie standartmäßig aktiviert hab. Das Spiel rafft nicht, es dann in den Spieleordner zu speichern und speichert gar nicht mehr. Hat mich zwei Ingame-Wochen gekostet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zakuma (6. Februar 2013)

Okay bin jetzt zuhause und bin in 3Minuten 2Mal gestorben  einmal wars die Nacht das andere mal waren es Bienen 

Woher krieg ich die Logs? Und wie groß ist die Spielwelt so? Ist diese Zufallsgeneriert?


----------



## golani79 (6. Februar 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die Hasen zu fangen ist etwas kniffliger, da sie schneller  sind als ihr.  Nähert euch immer vom Loch aus dem Hasen. Normal  ist gut zu  erkennen, welcher Hase zu welchem Loch gehört. Auf diesem  Weg muss er an  euch vorbeilaufen. Einfach auf Angriff klicken, dann  wird Wilson ihn  mit der Axt erschlagen.


 
Die Hasen kann man auch gut mit Karotten anlocken - einfach eine hinlegen, bissl Abstand nehmen und sobald der Hase daran nagt, nix wie hin eine mit der Axt überbraten. Wenn man nicht total geschlafen hat, bleibt sogar die Karotte übrig, die man nachher wieder mitnehmen kann.



zakuma schrieb:


> Okay bin jetzt zuhause und bin in 3Minuten 2Mal gestorben  einmal wars die Nacht das andere mal waren es Bienen
> 
> Woher krieg ich die Logs? Und wie groß ist die Spielwelt so? Ist diese Zufallsgeneriert?



Du musst dir ne Axt bauen - damit kannst dann Bäume fällen, mit denen du in Kombination mit Gras ein Feuer entzünden kannst.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Februar 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Du musst dir ne Axt bauen - damit kannst dann Bäume fällen, mit denen du in Kombination mit Gras ein Feuer entzünden kannst.


 da schreibt man extra n Tutorial und kein Schwein beachtet es


----------



## golani79 (6. Februar 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> da schreibt man extra n Tutorial und kein Schwein beachtet es


 
Ist wohl nicht DAU-sicher dein Tut


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Februar 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ist wohl nicht DAU-sicher dein Tut


 
??


----------



## golani79 (6. Februar 2013)

DAU ==> Dümmster Anzunehmender User ^^

Stellt sich halt die Frage, ob es nicht kapiert wurde oder ob es schlicht und einfach nicht gelesen wurde - möglich ist beides


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Februar 2013)

im moment Tag 35 und alles ist ruhig. Erwarte das nächste Hunderudel^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mothman (6. Februar 2013)

Hey, das klingt lustig. Das schau ich mir evtl mal an.


----------



## Dramatica (6. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe das Spiel auch vor eniger Zeit gekauft. Bin dann auch ziemlich schnell einmal gestorben. Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich ungefähr bei Tag 70 bin oder so und ich mir alles so aufgebaut habe, dass ich eigentlich nicht mehr sterben kann. So kriege ich den neuen Content  nach dem Tod garnicht zu Gesicht. Aber ich will mich auch nicht absichtlich umbringen. Deshalb habe ich das jetzt auch schon ein paar Wochen nicht mehr gespielt. Ich glaube, dass ich das Core-Gameplay falsch verstanden habe, da es wohl eher ums Erkunden geht, als um das "nicht sterben". Ich werde noch ein Weilchen warten, die Updaten ja regelmäßig. Vielleicht spiel ich's dann noch mal an. ^^


----------



## Mothman (6. Februar 2013)

Hab es mir gekauft und finde es bisher ziemlich witzig. Die Viecher sind zum Abfeiern. 

Musste dann allerdings - an Tag 7 - als ich mich schon sehr sicher fühlte feststellen, dass man Monsterfleisch nicht roh verzehren sollte.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Februar 2013)

Einblicke in die endgültige Version:

The Sanity meter:
Seeing scary things and performing  certain actions will slowly drive you insane. While insane you can  regain sanity via dapperness, and other acts of civility. This will give  you one more ball to juggle, and let us introduce all sorts new  interesting uses for existing items and systems.

Winter:
There will be a large-scale change in  the game’s ecosystem that comes and goes. Certain animals and plants  won’t appear, and others will show up. You will need to stay warm, or  you will freeze to death. Night will be longer. Winter will be very  hard.

Free Play Mode:
This is the mode that you are playing  right now. You get a randomly generated level, and see what you can do.  We’ve been working on a new level-generation system in the background  for a while now, and once it is complete, you will have more control  over what kind of level you are going to play in. You should be able to  adjust the overall difficulty of the experience to suit your playstyle  by controlling the prevalence of the various biomes and by removing or  adding certain features.

Story mode:
You will be able to build a one-way  portal in each world that will take you to a newly generated world. This  world will be harder and may be lacking in certain resources or have  new types of challenges. You will come into this world carrying whatever  you had in your inventory when you left the last one, so pack your  backpack carefully. Once you escape from enough worlds, you learn the  terrible secret of Don’t Starve. Doing so will unlock some of the more  unbalanced options in Free Play mode.


----------



## Mothman (8. Februar 2013)

Bin jetzt Tag 14 und hab mir ne nette Ecke eingerichtet. 
Kann mich quasi selbst versorgen.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Februar 2013)

ich halte von Wällen inzwischen nichts mehr, kosten nur n Haufen Ressourcen und halten die Viecher letztlich auch nicht ab^^ Gegen die Hunde sind Tooth Traps am besten. Man legt sie kreisförmig an und platziert Fleisch in der Mitte. Egal ob normales oder Monster Meat. Solang da welches liegt, laufen die Hunde immer erst dorthin. (siehe Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin bei Tag 69 draufgegangen, aber nur durch eigene Doofheit. Mit Tentakeln zu kämpfen ohne Log Suit is ne doofe Idee. Und noch dazu ohne zu kiten^^ Nun bin ich wieder Tag 30 und spiele mit Wolfgang. der hat die doppelte Lebensenergie, nen größeren Magen und haut stärker zu. Läuft spitze zur Zeit, den Pig King hab ich auch gefunden - jetzt fliesst das Gold unendlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zakuma (9. Februar 2013)

So jetzt war ich mittlerweile mal bei Tag 11 schon 2Stellig  wollte gerne ein Kochtop erstellen aber leider weiß ich nicht wo ich Kohle herbekommen  

Ist es klug sein lager bei den Schweinen zu errichten? 

Kommen die Hunde immer bei Vollmond?

Was kann man am besten gegen die Stelzeneinaugenvögel machen?


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Februar 2013)

zakuma schrieb:


> So jetzt war ich mittlerweile mal bei Tag 11 schon 2Stellig  wollte gerne ein Kochtop erstellen aber leider weiß ich nicht wo ich Kohle herbekommen


Fackel ein paar Bäume ab. Bau ne Fackel, pack sie ins Inventar, nimm sie dort mit der linken Maustaste wieder auf und linksklick auf nen Baum. Aber Vorsicht, wenn die dicht zusammen stehen, brennt der ganze Wald ab  Man kriegt auch leicht selber Schaden. Dann nur noch mit der Axt einen Schlag auf den verkohlten Baum, und die Kohle gehört dir. Gibt aber immer nur 1x Kohle pro Baum, also isses egal ob klein oder groß. Heb halt die großen fürs Holz auf.



> Ist es klug sein lager bei den Schweinen zu errichten?


Prinzipiell ja. Man sollte nur bei Vollmond aufpassen, alle Schweine die dann bei Nacht nicht im Haus sind, werden zu Werschweinen und greifen den Spieler an.



> Kommen die Hunde immer bei Vollmond?


Nein, die spawnen zufallsgeneriert alle paar Tage mal. Am Anfang sind es nur 2-3, später im Spielverlauf mit zunehmenden Tagen steigt die Anzahl langsam und es können auch Höllenhunde dabei sein, die Feuerschaden machen. Zudem nimmt die Vorwarnzeit ab, dieses Knurren das man hört.



> Was kann man am besten gegen die Stelzeneinaugenvögel machen?


Die Tallbirds? Am besten ihnen aus dem Weg gehen. Falls du Steine dort brauchst, bietet sich auch der Bau einer Panflöte an, um sie einzuschläfern. Dazu braucht man Schilf aus dem Sumpf. Kampf sollte die letzte Option sein, aber man killt sie recht schnell. Wenn sie nach dir hacken, ausweichen und zuschlagen. Aber am besten gut gerüstet - Speer, Log Suit, Football Helm.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (10. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht sollte man aufpassen wo man sich hinstellt wenn es dunkel ist


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Februar 2013)

Willow oder? Die hab ich nie gespielt, bin derzeit mit Wolfgang unterwegs^^ Hat zwar seine Vorteile dass die Feuer macht, aber offenbar auch Nachteile


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Februar 2013)

Morgen kommt das Insanity Feature.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G45HaGCg-EY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## zakuma (12. Februar 2013)

Kam wohl bisher nicht. 

It's done when it's done


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Februar 2013)

and now it is done


----------



## zakuma (13. Februar 2013)

Schön freue mich schon drauf wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin direkt antesten. 

Kann schon wer was genaues mitteilen?


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Februar 2013)

morgen erneutes Update. Es wird kalt 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C61XNqoeFdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. März 2013)

Übersicht über die letzten zwei Updates.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexmartens (28. März 2013)

> Ich bin bei Tag 69 draufgegangen, aber nur durch eigene Doofheit. Mit Tentakeln zu kämpfen ohne Log Suit is ne doofe Idee. Und noch dazu ohne zu kiten^^ Nun bin ich wieder Tag 30 und spiele mit Wolfgang. der hat die doppelte Lebensenergie, nen größeren Magen und haut stärker zu. Läuft spitze zur Zeit, den Pig King hab ich auch gefunden - jetzt fliesst das Gold unendlich



Also wenn man nach dieser Statusbeschreibung nicht von diesem Game angefixt ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr - klingt absolut genial, werde ich mir auch zulegen müssen 

Danke an Threadstarter für diesen Tipp  - im Voraus und ungespielt!!!

P.S.
Das Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und einfach mal so angebracht ohne Kontext, landet man garantiert in der Klapsmühle


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. April 2013)

The End is Nigh Update ist da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. April 2013)

Das letzte Beta-Update ist da. Details dazu im Forum: We're Live!!


----------



## LordMetrix (28. April 2013)

Hallo,habe mir auch Dont Starve zu gelegt und ich muss sagen das Spiel macht richtig Laune!

Bin jetzt Tag 15 und habe noch normale Waffen usw.
Weiß jemand woher ich gute Waffen bekomme?
Und woher bekomme ich Marble?Ich weiß ich bin ein Noob aber deswegen schreib ich das hier ja auch xD

MFG

LordMetrix


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. April 2013)

Der Speer reicht eigentlich aus, um mit den meisten Gegnern fertig zu werden. Wenn du noch mehr Schaden machen willst, töte ein paar Tentakel. Die findest du in Sumpfgebieten. Die lassen ab und an eine Tentakelkeule fallen (Tentacle Spike), ist nach dem Schattenschwert die beste Waffe. Man sollte nur aufpassen, die Mistviecher verstecken sich im Boden und sind gefährlich.
Marble findet man nur selten. Es gibt Marmorbäume und Marmorsäulen. Die erkennt man dann schon, wenn man sie sieht. Wird mit Spitzhacke abgebaut.


----------



## LordMetrix (29. April 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.
Kann es sein das man mit der derzeitigen Version Hasen nur mit einer Falle fangen kann?
Die Taktik das man sich vom Loch aus auf den Hasen zubewegt funktioniert nämlich nicht.
Und lohnt es sich eigentlich,diese Schweine zu füttern damit sie einen im Kampf unterstützen?
Mein Fleisch ist jetzt schon knapp,muss auch immer Karotten und Beeren pflücken um mich 
zu ernähren.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. April 2013)

LordMetrix schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Kann es sein das man mit der derzeitigen Version Hasen nur mit einer Falle fangen kann?
> Die Taktik das man sich vom Loch aus auf den Hasen zubewegt funktioniert nämlich nicht.
> Und lohnt es sich eigentlich,diese Schweine zu füttern damit sie einen im Kampf unterstützen?
> ...


 Richtig, das mit dem Hasenloch funzt seit ein paar Updates nicht mehr. Aber Fallen sind ja billig, und wenn man sie direkt über dem Loch platziert, auch schnell voll. Schweine sind im Kampf schon ne große Hilfe, vor allem gegen Bossmonster. Für normale Gegner wie Spinnen oder Tallbirds reicht aber eine Rüstung eigentlich aus, vor allem wenn man mit Wolfgang spielt.
Was Nahrung angeht, ist das eigentlich ab Tag 30 kein Problem mehr, wenn man seine eigenen Farmen und vielleicht noch Bienenstöcke hat.


----------



## LordMetrix (29. April 2013)

Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten 

Nun gut,bin jetzt bei Tag 19 gestorben,habe jetzt diesen Typen mit mehr Leben und höherer Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit freigeschaltet.(Ist glaube ich Wolfgang).Wie komme ich denn an Bienenstöcke ran?Muss ich die auch ausgraben wie z.b das Gras?


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. April 2013)

Soll ich das wirklich alles spoilern? Ich helf gern, aber ein großer Reiz des Spiels besteht doch auch darin, vieles selbst herauszufinden. 
Die "Bee Box" ist links unter der Sparte Food. Man braucht zunächst mal die Science - und Alchemiemaschine dafür.


----------



## LordMetrix (29. April 2013)

Okay danke.Hab jetzt auch erstmal keine Fragen mehr 

Ja hast schon recht ist wirklich ein großer Reiz.


----------



## flowangler (30. April 2013)

Bin gerade beim Stöbern drübergestolpert:
Don't Starve for download $11.99 - GOG.com
Hier gibts das auch ohne Steam.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Mai 2013)

danke danke. habs mal ins Startposting editiert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir das Spiel vor Kurzem zugelegt und bin ganz angetan davon. 

Bei meinen ersten Versuchen habe ich es kaum über den ersten Tag hinaus geschafft, aber mittlerweile habe ich mich schon etwas mehr eingelebt. 

Das Spiel entfaltet nicht nur durch die schöne Grafik ein großes Suchtpotential.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Mai 2013)

Offenbar kann man ab dem nächsten Update auch Höhlen besuchen.

Caves - Don't Starve game Wiki

desweiteren lässt ein Artwork darauf schliessen, dass auch Flöße irgendwann evtl geplant sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (16. Mai 2013)

Muss ich wieder mal spielen - wollte in der Beta eigentlich nicht so viel zocken, weil ich mir dachte, dass vielleicht die Luft raus wäre wenns Gold ist.

Und jetzt hab ich es in der Zwischenzeit gar nicht mehr gespielt


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Mai 2013)

In der Beta gab es auch immer wieder größere Updates (z.b. das Insanity), durch welche dann die Spielstände wieder unbrauchbar wurden. So hat es mir meinen schönen 115 Tage Save zerschrotet  
Hab deshalb auch n bischen pausiert und erst ab offiziellem Release neu angefangen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. Mai 2014)

Der Multiplayer kommt! Obwohl Klei am Anfang gesagt hat, dass es keinen geben soll, ist man offenbar nun zurück gerudert.

Hier ist ein kleines FAQ dazu: Don’t Starve Together -- Multiplayer Officially Coming Summer 2014 - [Don't Starve Together] General Discussion - Klei Entertainment Forums

Demnach wird es ein kostenloses Update sein, und 2-4 Spieler können zusammen überleben. Termin: Ende Sommer.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Dezember 2014)

Dont Starve Together Koop und Multiplayer

Ich gehöre zu den 65.000 Glücklichen, die für die Closed Beta von "Dont Starve Together" eingeladen wurden. Deshalb mal ein paar Überblicke nach ca. 8 Spielstunden, PVP habe ich nicht gespielt:



Größteneils keine Verbindungsprobleme. Ein einziges Mal bin ich geflogen, weil mein italienischer Host-Freund wohl ein Problem hatte, aber sonst läuft DST sehr stabil.
Serverübersicht ganz gut, man sieht ob es auf dem Server PVP gibt, ob ein Mod benutzt wurde oder ob er passwortgeschützt ist.
Das Erstellen eines eigenen Servers ist unkompliziert, man legt Namen, evtl Passwort fest, kann die Anzahl der Spieler bestimmen, Mods und PVP erlauben, und die Welt natürlich ganz den eigenen Wünschen entsprechend konfigurieren und das Spiel somit leichter oder schwerer machen.
Alle Spieler starten an einem Portal, das auf der Weltkarte sichtbar ist. Stirbt man im Verlauf des Spiels, kann man seinen "Geist" dort wiederbeleben, bekommt aber einen Strafabzug bei der Lebensenergie. Den kann man später mit speziellen, craftbaren Items wieder entfernen. Stirbt man zu oft hintereinander, ist angeblich irgendwann auch Schluss - weiß aber nicht genau, wann.
Das starten in eine Welt, deren Host schon etliche Tage spielt, ist recht problematisch. Deshalb, weil Feuersteine, Karotten und Beerensträucher schon leer sind und man somit der Startressourcen beraubt wird. Hier ist man auf Kooperation des Hosts angewiesen. Jeder Spieler kann Ausrüstung, Truhen und Nahrung des anderen benutzen, weshalb hier Absprachen um so wichtiger sind.


_FAZIT: Das gemeinsame Sammeln, Kämpfen und Bauen klappt wunderbar. Trifft man jedoch auf egoistische Spieler, die ungern teilen, kann es auch ein KRampf werden. Ich wurde in den Spielen, an denen ich teilgenommen habe, sehr freundlich willkommen geheissen, und kann mich nicht beschweren.
Trotzdem kann der Mangel an Rohstoffen, wenn man nachträglich ins Spiel einsteigt, schwierig werden. Durch die Möglichkeit, sich am Portal selbst wiederzubeleben, wird aber etwas Frust aus der Sache genommen. Ich würde ein privates Spiel mit Passwort und guten Freunden empfehlen, wo man gemeinsam startet und evtl die Startressourcen wie Feuersteine und Karotten etwas erhöht. Verbindungsprobleme hatte ich in den 8 Spielstunden nicht, der Ingamechat funktioniert gut.
Die Grundvorrausetzungen für eine tolle Koop - und MP- Erfahrung ist also gegeben, die Entwickler müssen nur noch einige Bugs beseitigen und etwas Feintuning betreiben.

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

